# Breeding Live Food For Juvenile Black Rhom



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I decided to start breeding ghost shrimp to serve as my main live food for my newly aquired 3" black rhom. two were pregnant but one escaped the flosting plastic breeding box and got eaten, what ever it served it's purpose but maybe too early. I have one pregnant female left and I don't know how to care for it till it releases it's fry, I gave it half a algea wayfer and it's in the same tank as my rhom so they water temp is around 79-81. Should i put the male along with the female in the breeding cage, the female is currently holding 4 light yellow almost green eggs under her flipper arms and fanning water over them. Will she produce more eggs? This is my first time breeding ghost shrimp and I feel acomplished that they became pregnant during this first month. What else should I do to make sure she delivers a healthy batch of fry? I have a green water solution but should i use it? Besides Hikari cichlid gold sinking pellets and Hikari carnivore floating sticks, ghost shrimp is the only thing my little guy eats. Can anyone who has done this before shed some light on the methods I should use? I'll can't seem to post my pics so if anyone gives their email to me I'll send the pics so they can post them on this thread for me. Any advice is appreciated, thanks everyone!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

send them to my email again lol ill get em up here


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They grow too slow & are too small to be your main food source unless you by 50more. Plus ghost shrimp are good for eating their own babies.get a 3" Molly & a male.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> They grow too slow & are too small to be your main food source unless you by 50more. Plus ghost shrimp are good for eating their own babies.get a 3" Molly & a male.


I have 100 shrimp in my 10 gallon tank it's just the pregnant in the rhom tank. I'll take your advice on the mollies though, how often do they produce babies? I had a guppy breding thing going 2 years ago but only 40 percent survived the rest were miscariges dont know what went wrong. all the reading were normal and temp was perfect, this was when i only had a arowana. thanks for the feed back man














.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I agree with Bruner on this one. Eventually your rhom will completely ignore them because they are too small. I would look into Mollies, Guppies or Convicts. But either way don't look at this at his main diet. You should be feeding more white fish fillets and shrimp as a staple diet. Leave the feeders that you raise as more of a treat maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## iLikePiranhas (Dec 31, 2010)

i had mollies, they reproduced quite often, just one pair wont do, i would start with 3 pairs


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> I agree with Bruner on this one. Eventually your rhom will completely ignore them because they are too small. I would look into Mollies, Guppies or Convicts. But either way don't look at this at his main diet. You should be feeding more white fish fillets and shrimp as a staple diet. Leave the feeders that you raise as more of a treat maybe once or twice a month.


No thats not what i meant at all







, his main diet is pellets, sticks and tiger shrimp he won't eat fish only nibbles it. I was trying to say ghost shrimp is his main "LIVE FOOD" at the moment,which i do only feed once a month. Sorry if I confused my wording. I do agree with you and Bruner on the mollies, I'll try to feed them to my other canirous fish
the shrimp for now. thanks for the comment though!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have 3-3" mollies, they give me 250-300 babies every 30-60 days.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> I have 3-3" mollies, they give me 250-300 babies every 30-60 days.


HOLY sh*t! Never heard of that many in that many days, then again I don't really read about live bearers LOL. Thats insane
















What do you feed the fry?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> send them to my email again lol ill get em up here


I don't know at happened, but I swear my rhom just grew an inch last night. I'll send you the pics of the shrimp and rhom as soon as I can.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Crushed flakes, unless I have rbp fry going at same time then its crushed flakes & bbs.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have ghost shrimp also & they've had babies under their tails, but almost always eat em.clown loaches probably get their share also. But tank is heavily planted.try troutworms for your baby rhom. I'm always amazed by how few actually feed worms, which IMO is one of the best,if not the best food you can offer.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> I have ghost shrimp also & they've had babies under their tails, but almost always eat em.clown loaches probably get their share also. But tank is heavily planted.try troutworms for your baby rhom. I'm always amazed by how few actually feed worms, which IMO is one of the best,if not the best food you can offer.


Where can i get them? my lps doesn't have them in stock at the moment, and i checked dragon as well as BigAls they said sometime in the future.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

http://s1114.photobu...ent%3D16765.jpg
i cant get it to work for some reason


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

piranha-freak101 said:


> http://s1114.photobu...ent%3D16765.jpg
> 
> i cant get it to work for some reason


AWW, thats too bad I wanted to share the photos with the forum, thank for trying though I check I can figure something out.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree with breeding the livebearers, I think they provide a bit more substance than the ghost shrimp


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Smoke said:


>


thanks for loading my pic for me man, appreciate it.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Along with mollies a friend of mine had guppies and I was getting 10-15 from him every two or three weeks. They breed like mad. I almost feel sorry for the females cause they constantly have a male or two or three chasing them around lol.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ibanez247 said:


> Along with mollies a friend of mine had guppies and I was getting 10-15 from him every two or three weeks. They breed like mad. I almost feel sorry for the females cause they constantly have a male or two or three chasing them around lol.


dangg thats alot


----------

